# Musik parallel auf mehreren PCs im LAN abspielen



## Invisible_XXI (14. Juni 2011)

hey,
ich hab jetzt schon eine weile gegooglet und auch schon 1-2 player, streaming-clients installiert, tutorials gelesen etc. aber insg. mit recht wenig erfolg... entweder war es total zeitverzögert oder in richtig schlechter qualität, oder beides 

was ich machen möchte: mehrere pcs im lan sollen parallel die gleiche musik (die auf einem der rechner ist) abspielen, sodass sich alles wie _eine große_ anlage anhört...

das klingt so einfach, ist es aber scheinbar nicht?!?

weiß jemand rat? z.b. ein gutes programm...


----------



## Lexx (14. Juni 2011)

am "verteiler" sowas wie ein internet-radio installieren,
an den clients zb. winamp, die sich dann an den stream
connecten.

an einer xbox 1 hab ich sowas mal gemacht, mir fällt nur 
gerade der name des "streamers" nicht ein.. 

diese software musste man auf einen pc (linux, windows, osx)
installieren, die stelte dann die streams (audio, video) zur verfügung.

aber wie das mit dem timing-over-ip aussieht.. 

was hast du vor: ein kunstprojekt, audio-installation ?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Juni 2011)

streaming software hatte ich schon, aber da gibts halt enorme verzögerungen oder magere qualität bei den empfängern. für einen guten softwaretipp bin ich jedoch offen! die software müsste halt am besten bei jedem lied neu synchronisieren, denke ich...

einsatzzweck wären z.b. WG-partys wo in allen zimmern das gleiche laufen soll. wenn überall was anderes läuft ist das doch recht nervig auf dauer, weil alles durcheinandergemischt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

Wie groß ist die WG denn, und wieviele PCs + Boxen sollen gefüttert werden?


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2011)

> weil alles durcheinandergemischt ist.


ersparst dir den 2-promille-jockey.. *loool*

das eine hies "relax" und das zweite.. ähmm.. 
mist, fadenriss..

ich würde die musik auch nur in einem zimmer tönen lassen,
dafür etwas lauter.. parties, bei denen in jedem zimmer musik lief,
irgendwann brüllt man sich nur mehr an, und ein "näherkommen" 
ist in einem abegdunkelten musikzimmer, ähm music-separee
auch etwas angenehmer.. *gg*

aber b2t: ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß der eine streamer
sogar .wav bereitstellte. aber das behebt noch nicht die sache 
mit dem "sync".

vielleicht einfach mehrere boxen an den verstärker klemmen
und in den zimmern verteilen (kabelsalat).

oder, und das "lernte" ich von meiner brasilianischen frau:
SELBER MUSIZIEREN!
irgendwer kann sicherlich gitarre, eine tamborin lässt sich
schnell besorgen, klopfen kann man auf holzbrettern (baustelle)
auch.. die "flöte" kommt von.. bierflaschen..
wahnsinn was da immer abgeht.. *kicher*

ich versichere dir: 
über diese (deine?) party wird oft und lange gesprochen.

noch ein tipp am rande: deine nachbarn (falls vorhanden) 
und die nächstgelegene polizeistation VORHER darüber 
informieren.. 

ps: ich vermute und glaube sogar, eine solche "lösung" 
gibt es nicht.

pps: war vor vielen jahren mal auf einen "nabaztaq"-konzert.
100 hasen synchron, jeder spielet ein eigenes instrument.
vielleicht gäbs einen weg, den künstler zu kontaktieren und
zu erfragen, wie er das bewerkstelligte. welche software
er dazu verwendete. der "hase" ist ja nur das "empfänger-endgerät".


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die WG denn, und wieviele PCs + Boxen sollen gefüttert werden?


 
3 zimmer, in jedem ein pc bzw. notebook mit angeschlossenem boxensystem: 1x 5.1 ; 2x 2.1
wenn in jedem zimmer die gleiche musik liefe, bräuchte man insgesamt nicht zu laut aufdrehen, was die nachbarschaft schont. und man kann den raum mit der musik noch betreten ^^


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2011)

als junge hatte ich mal (R.I.P. technotronic) einen radio-sender 
zusammengelötet. war so ein bausatz, wie es tausende gab.
ja, einen analogen ukw-sender. glaub 0,5 watt sendeleistung 
hatte der.. und mehr als 40 50 schilling gab ich für sowas nicht
aus.

(aber nie betrieben, weil das damals und auch heute noch 
ziemlich verboten war.)

vielleicht gibts heute noch solche sender, dann bräuchte man 
in den zimmern nur mehr empfänger. und das timing wäre auch 
kein thema.

aber mir ist schon klar, (für dich) sicherlich keine bequemen und/
oder annehmbare ideen.. 

aber als kreativling und querdenker darf ich mir das noch erlauben 

der vollständigkeitshalber zur information:
http://homepage.univie.ac.at/johann.doblhofer/sender/vanl.html


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

Man könnte halt auch einfach Normaler Audio-Verlängerungskabel verlegen WENN man mal ne Party macht, und die Musik einfach nur von einem PC aus abspielen. Aber ob es ne Lösung gibt für nen Stream, der bei allen PCs die gleiche Verzögerung hat, weiß ich nicht ^^  Vlt ginge das mit einem Netzwerk-Media-Player, der selber streamen kann, aber ich kann da wie gesagt nicht sagen, ob das wirklich dann synchron auch ankommt. Vlt hat dann der eine PC trotzdem noch quasi nen Ping von 50 und der andere eine Ping von 150 zum Player, und das sind dann halt 0,1Sek Unterschied, was man schon merkt. 

Vlt. könnte man auch was per Bluetooth machen, da gibt es solche Audio-Transmitter, aber dann brächte man Pro Box/PC jeweils ein BTooth-Geräte, das wird teuer. und ob das dann alles synchron ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


Vom Sender basteln würd mal schön die Finger lassen, das kann grad in D verdammt teuer werden, wenn das auffällt...


----------

